# IVF after 1 healthy baby and 3 miscarriages?



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here. I've been reading the boards all during my last miscarriage (confirmed this week) and they really helped get me through. I'm 38yo and have fallen pregnant naturally 3 times since August 2010. I'm lucky the respect of falling pregnant, but I'm convinced there is something wrong causing them to fail. I'm now booked into the Lister Clinic in 3 weeks time to have all the in depth testing done on me and DH (AMH, Karyotyping, chromosomal etc) and to discuss the possibility of IVF. My first miscarriage was at 9 weeks and I had a D&C so they analysed it and confirmed chromosomal abnormalities. The latter 2 m/c were before 8 weeks so too early for testing. My feeling is that my egg reserve is on the decline so I'm very interested in IVF with PDG/PGS. 
I'm concerned that the Lister will tell me that IVF isn't for me (as most other doc's seem to say!) as I'm falling pregnant easily enough. But surely egg screening is warranted given my age and recurrant m/c?
Is anyone else in a similar situation? Or have experience of this to tell me about? I'll take anything now to keep me pepped up! Positivity is scarce round here a the mo! (Tho DH is so good at being positive for the both of us!). Thanks so much xxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

shoegal -      welcome to the board im so so sorry for you losses im afraid i cannot offer you much help as i have no experience in what you have been through.  Have you asked your gp about doing some tests for you as i know here if you have 3 miscarriages the gp will reffer you to have it investigated


sending you


----------



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much bubblicous. I've had all the standard tests which have come back normal but now having the more in depth ones done (AMH, chromosomal, blood clotting etc) so we'll see what the results bring when I meet with the consultant at the Lister in 2 weeks. Thx for your thoughts. x


----------



## jenny26 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Shoegal10,


I'm sure if you explain your situation the Lister will be happy to treat you with IVF and PGD/PGS if that is what you want as you are the one paying for the treatment. They may also want to do some immune testing on you to see if that is why you are miscarrying (sometimes when you have a high immune system the body attacks an embryo like a foreign body) and if that is the problem they may be able to give you drugs to help maintain a pregnancy should you fall pregnant naturally again. It will be difficult to advise you which is the best option as without your other 2 miscarriages being confirmed as having chromosomal abnormalities the one that was tested could have just been a one off  . I hope this helps  
Its so tough isn't it. We had our baby after just a couple of months of trying and knew just how lucky we were and have now been trying for over 2 years for a sibling. 
Wishing you the best of luck with your appointment xx


----------



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much Jenny, I really appreciate your comments. Yes, I think it's a waiting game really until we get to the Lister and see what they say. We're having all the blood tests done in the next week so we can discuss them with the consultant. 
I will post back up here with the outcome as it may help others?
I've also just had my first acupuncture session this morning....she really seemed to know what she was talking about and had no doubt she could help. 
I wish you all the best too. Are thinking about having treatment or have you had any blood tests?
Thanks x


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi shoegal - just read your post, you might want to explore immune testing.  I read about it in Dr Beer's book Is Your Body Baby Friendly and am now undergoing my first IVF cycle with Dr Gorgy at FGA.

Good luck.

xx


----------



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello to anyone reading this. I thought I'd post up again here just in case something I say helps someone else along the line. I am now fully into the IVF process and am on day 6 of stims, with EC scheduled for next week. We are hoping to have CGH which will test the embryo on day 5 for any chromosomal abnormalities. I feel that this is the best path for me/us. Having now had 4 m/c I feel there has to be an egg quality problem (I also have a low AMH of 3.9) so I want to give ourselves the best chance at finding the healthiest embryos. With my AMH level, we will be lucky if we have many to choose from but here's hoping! We met with the embryologist a couple of weeks ago and she was amazing at explaining how CGH works and the stages between day 1 to a potential day 5 transfer and all the little hurdles we may have to jump before we get to where we want...our perfect little embryo (or embryoS - we would be super grateful for that!).
Scan on Friday will tell me how I'm responding to the suprecur and hopefully it'll be onwards and upwards from there).

Good luck to anyone who's on the IVF journey.

xx


----------



## Mum2RH (Sep 1, 2011)

I just googled and found your question.  Sounds like my story but have yet to venture down the IVF journey.  

I have one healthy boy (almost 2 yrs old) and have just had 3 miscarriages in less than a year .... arrghh!  Our boy was conceived first month trying and with a relatively worry-free pregnancy.  I have just turned 37 and wonder if it is also a egg quality problem.  We are seeing a specialist this month to hopefully start testing.  I was just wondering how the IVF is going?


----------

